

Responsive design is better than mobile sites - geerlingguy
http://www.midwesternmac.com/blogs/jeff-geerling/responsive-design-mobile-sites

======
strict9
Also to eliminate clicking a link (such as from HN) that has the m. prefix,
giving desktop users an annoying experience. Come on lazy submitters, remove
the m. when submitting a story.

Next up: modal dialogs on mobile sites making it difficult to view the page
because the site wants to push their mobile app.

